# all by myself :)



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

i cut this out and sanded it down. i made this design for me to try out butterfly with some blue bands that came in today. this is right after staining and i will put 3 coats of poly . hope you like


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks like a seriously nice shooter ! I like it.


----------



## Norwegian Wood (Jan 12, 2010)

You are getting better and better, keep on! You will end up in top league!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

looks good to me too....


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

think its your best one so far


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

thanks. theres a few things i didnt rlly think about but i love it. putting bands on sometime next week i hope


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Oh my, that's gorgeous, I bet it feels great in your hand!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Excellent!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

That came out awesome.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

thanks guys







it looks good so far. i cant wait to shoot it


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> think its your best one so far


yep!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Like I said each one is better than the last, very nice.
Martin


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks. It will be done with poly in 2 days or less


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Way to go Evan! Good looking frame and Butterfly here we come! BTW,you are gonna love Butterfly style! I do! Flatband


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

I bought 18ft of blue, and Devan made me a tapered set of gold butterfly. Any tips for dimensions of blue tappered butterfly? Thanks


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Funny you should ask that Bud,I'm still learning this method myself so I'm cutting and trying too! I just went to the German Forum (Slingshots of the World) and asked their advice. You have some real pros over there shooting with this style. Flatband


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

i bet, devan took 2ft off and made a 6:4 taper. he cant even pull that full butterfly and hes stronger







earlier he recomended i try 3" straight blue with 2 layers. i got 18 ft for a reason haha. we will see i gota find a way to get full butterfly easily


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

mate, that looks great!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

You guys getting better and better, I like the design.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Its a Beaut.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Agree. Best one yet. You guys need to make a laminate of this design, as well. Say, oak on the outside and maybe walnut on the inside.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Maybe... I have some cherry but Its guns become a terminator, we will have to see


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

got blue butterfly put on this today







i would post pics but i lost the adapter to the computer







it looks great ill try to find to conector for pics


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Dig it!


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

finaly found a way to get pics from my camera to comp without the cord.







hope you guys enjoy the final product






my the finger groove on the right side is bigger for more comfort for my thumb.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Nice looker I shoot tubes but noticed you dont have the grooves around the top of the forks for attatching the flatband.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> Nice looker I shoot tubes but noticed you dont have the grooves around the top of the forks for attatching the flatband.


i put band grooves on after. idk why but i did lol. ill take a pic later when i hopefuly shoot


----------

